# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Помогите добвить чек уже совершенной продажи в УТ

## Maksimian

Добрый день. Ситуация. Обновлял конфигурацию и не проверил базу после выгрузки, в конечном итоге бэкап не сохранился и мне пришлось загрузить базу сделанную днем раннее. Целый день продаж выпал. Как внести эти продажи нал\безнал не трогая кассу, нужны просто чеки в 1с

----------

